
4 Products That Will Create the Next Google or Facebook - SolipJC
https://medium.com/fwd-thoughts/the-4-products-that-will-create-the-next-google-or-facebook-3f5da6d01f17#.fe4fnhulz
======
mpbm
I suppose the logical extension of this thesis is what solution, analogous to
weighted links for google and private facebook for Facebook, will emerge in
digital personal assistants, self-driving cars, VR, and/or AR? It's the
solution giving people the experience they want that gets the reliable
eyeballs that allows someone to own the advertising.

I suspect that the inevitable slow progression of hardware is going to
fragment AR, VR, and autonomous autos. That leaves digital personal assistants
as plausible, since it's mostly software.

However, digital personal assistants are not a new problem. They're an old
problem with a new name. They're just a verbal command line interface. It's
extremely difficult to figure out what a user WANTS given only the minimum
possible interaction. I suspect digital personal assistants are more of a data
and trust problem than an interface or algorithm problem. If the users don't
trust the service enough to let them have all the contextual information
necessary to make a SWAG at what they're trying to do then it just won't work.

